# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Khám phá hòn đảo xinh đẹp New Caledonia (Pháp)

## hangnt

New Caledonia hay Nouvelle-Calédonie, còn có tên thông dụng là Kanaky và Le caillou, là lãnh thổ phụ thuộc của Pháp tại châu Đại Dương. Đối với người Việt Nouvelle-Calédonie còn được gọi với tên Tân Đảo. Lãnh thổ này nằm trong khu vực tây nam Thái Bình Dương, vùng Melanesia, gồm đảo chính (Grand Terre), quần đảo Loyauté và một số đảo nhỏ. Tổng diện tích là 18.575 km² với dân số 240.400 người tính vào đầu năm 2007. Thủ phủ Nouméa cũng là thành phố lớn nhất.


Con người có mặt ở vùng nam Thái Bình Dương khoảng 50.000 năm trước. Riêng quần đảo Nouvelle-Calédonie thì người Lapita đến lập nghiệp khoảng 1500 năm trước Công nguyên. Họ giỏi nghề đi biển và biết trồng trọt.

Người châu Âu biết đến Nouvelle-Calédonie vào cuối thế kỷ 18. Nhà thám hiểm James Cook người Anh đặt tên "New Caledonia" cho đảo để nhớ về Scotland vì Caledonia vốn là tên cổ (tiếng Latin) của Scotland. Quần đảo gần đó thì ông đặt tên "New Hebrides", cũng để nhớ lại quần đảo Hebrides thuộc Scotland. Người Pháp sau dịch "New Caledonia" thành "Nouvelle-Calédonie" theo ngôn ngữ của đất nước mình. Nouvelle-Calédonie có quy chế đặc biệt vì đây là một lãnh thổ hải ngoại của Pháp nhưng có nhiều điểm gần như một quốc gia độc lập.


Một trong những cảnh mà bạn không thể bỏ qua khi đến thăm hòn đảo này chính là "hòn đảo hình trái tim". Khi nhìn từ trên cao xuống hòn đảo này có hình dáng một trái tim hoàn hảo khiến cho du khách đặc biệt thích thú.

Khu nghỉ dưỡng nổi tiếng nhất trên đảo về sự sang trọng cũng như cảnh quan là NC Coral Palms. Khu resort này là một chuỗi những căn phòng riêng biệt trải dài dọc theo bờ biển và được xây dựng trên mặt nước.

----------


## Taeyeon0903

A hòn đảo này trong phim BOF nè
Đẹp thật, đúng là nơi thích hợp cho những cặp vợ chồng mới cưới đi tuần trăng mật

----------

